# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Grandes plátanos de sombra (Avilés)

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo unas imágenes de los grandes platanos de sombra que hay plantados en la rambla del Cargador, a su paso por Avilés.

Uno de ellos es el mas grande del SE de la península ibérica:







No os podéis imaginar el tamaño del tronco, en la fotografía parece mas pequeño.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Estos árboles crecen relativamente rápido pero también son longevos, llegan a hacerse descomunales. En Granada, en una plaza en la acera del Darro, hay varios especímenes que podrían ser entre centenarios y bicentenarios...sólo te diré que rodeando el tronco tienen un alcorque-banco donde podría sentarse un equipo de rugby al completo, y que las ramas más altas superan en altura los edificios situados alrededor, que tienen 8 ó 9 alturas. Cada una de las ramas que parten del tronco ya es, por sí misma, un enorme árbol. Echale un vistazo en googlemaps! http://goo.gl/maps/oF6fP
Saludos!

----------

